# Tingling..left arm and hand when on Turbo trainer



## doog (8 Dec 2012)

I have been using the turbo for nearly a year now, as well as getting out for some 40-60 plus mile rides when I can. Im not a novice, cycled from Spain back to the UK last year.

I have been plagued with back issues for 4 years, including major surgery on it.I went for a Caudal epidural for severe sciatica a month ago and it was noted that my blood pressure was through the roof. I presumed it was the stress of the procedure as it was checked 9 months ago and was fine.

I have noticed when training on the turbo over the last 6 weeks that I have been getting pins and needles in my left arm and hand, usually when my heart rate is maxed out..I also seem to be sweating more down my left arm than my right.

My position on the bike has been the same for years. Is this something I should visit my GP about?


----------



## snorri (8 Dec 2012)

Yes.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Dec 2012)

ditto - yes and sooner rather than later


----------



## The Jogger (9 Dec 2012)

Ease off the exercise and see the doc tomorrow if not before.......if it was me, it would be A&E


----------



## mrandmrspoves (9 Dec 2012)

You probably have nothing more than nerve compression as a result of pressure on your hand / wrist. This may go away with adjustment of your cycling position.........*but pain in your left arm COULD be cardiac in origin so definitely should be checked out asap*.


----------



## Zofo (16 Dec 2012)

Sounds like a potential heart attack mate ! Get yourself checked out-and quick . Keep off the bike for now.


----------



## Garz (17 Dec 2012)

This is concerning and agree with others - get fully checked out!


----------



## mrandmrspoves (22 Dec 2012)

Did you get sorted Doog.?


----------



## berty bassett (22 Dec 2012)

wouldn't have thought a heart attack comes and goes over six weeks - but i certainly aint a doctor - could it be that the back wheel is higher and putting more weight on hands - just a thought wouldnt hurt to get the doc though- hope you sort it


----------



## The Jogger (22 Dec 2012)

Well, as in are you? 



doog said:


> I have been using the turbo for nearly a year now, as well as getting out for some 40-60 plus mile rides when I can. Im not a novice, cycled from Spain back to the UK last year.
> 
> I have been plagued with back issues for 4 years, including major surgery on it.I went for a Caudal epidural for severe sciatica a month ago and it was noted that my blood pressure was through the roof. I presumed it was the stress of the procedure as it was checked 9 months ago and was fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Boy George (21 Feb 2013)

Hope you've sorted out your health issues. Are you interested in sharing info about your trip through the Pyrenees? Time of year, route, weather ...


----------



## ColinJ (21 Feb 2013)

He's been on CycleChat recently. I've just PMd him to ask if he is okay now.


----------



## doog (21 Feb 2013)

Im still here,many thanks for you concern. Blood pressure was on the high side but resisted the option to take tablets so made some diet changes. I also purchase a BP monitor and this has shown the drop from 148/87 to 128/82 simply by cutting out salt in my diet and reducing alcohol intake over the last few months. Still some way to go.

However Im still on some hard core drugs for back pain and these can affect BP and bits and pieces but I have been encouraged to 'do what I can do.'

The pins and needles were probably down to my position apparently,so panic over, the turbo is now my only real form of exercise as cant get out on the bike for any time soon.


----------



## avsd (21 Feb 2013)

Good news. Be careful with BP monitors they can be quite inaccurate. I would visit GP/Nurse for a check in a weeek or so,


----------



## The Jogger (22 Feb 2013)

avsd said:


> Good news. Be careful with BP monitors they can be quite inaccurate. I would visit GP/Nurse for a check in a weeek or so,


 I thought they were checked by the Hypertension Society for accuracy :-(


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Feb 2013)

The Jogger said:


> I thought they were checked by the Hypertension Society for accuracy :-(


depends of the type you get... wrist cuff ones are notoriously unaccurate (BP is meant to be measured level with the heart to reflect the load on the heart) upper cuff ones should be a lot more accurate and some models are clinically proven. more error will come from the user not using them correctly!
(for me the GP means a 20 point increase in all figures - white coat syndrome proved time and time again because in hopistal as a patient I don't have this issue, but also I won't have just cycled to the GP's either... )


----------



## dave r (24 Feb 2013)

mrandmrspoves said:


> You probably have nothing more than nerve compression as a result of pressure on your hand / wrist. This may go away with adjustment of your cycling position.........*but pain in your left arm COULD be cardiac in origin so definitely should be checked out asap*.


 
Cardiac pain can be either arm, when I had my close encounter with our friend Angina most of my pain was right sided.


----------



## byegad (25 Feb 2013)

Heart issues can be painful ranging from slight to excruciating or painless! My Mother had two, at least, in her 80s and no pain at all, once she fainted another time her BP was non-existent, only spotted by her doctor at a check up. Very lucky!


----------



## dave r (25 Feb 2013)

byegad said:


> Heart issues can be painful ranging from slight to excruciating or painless! My Mother had two, at least, in her 80s and no pain at all, once she fainted another time her BP was non-existent, only spotted by her doctor at a check up. Very lucky!


 
Sometimes my angina was like having bad indigestion, other times it was in my right shoulder and down my right arm, I was lucky we got it early, when they did the stress test it was kicking in at 80-85% effort. if I hadn't been cycling and pushing myself at times we wouldn't have found it until much later, they did angioplasty and stenting in 2008, I had 4 stents put in, and no pain since.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (26 Feb 2013)

dave r said:


> Cardiac pain can be either arm, when I had my close encounter with our friend Angina most of my pain was right sided.


You are quite right Dave. I was responding specifically to the OP and left arm pain is classically a cardiac symptom......but can also be right sided and I should have expanded to indicate this. So to expand further now....jaw pain associated with arm pain is a definite cause for concern and pain radiating to the back should also be checked out.


----------

